# Critiques Wanted!



## BanditBat (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey hey! You may or may not have come across my introduction, but regardless, I do hope to accomplish a bit when possible.  That being said, I'll reiterate a few main pieces regarding this section.

- Any critique on my works (listed below), so that I may better improve my products!

- Possibly a musical mentor of sorts, to hopefully get me past this horrible block I've been facing for the past... gah over a year.

My setup is Ableton Live 8, with Reason 5 ReWired into it as an instrument rack.  Any more info needed, just ask!


----------



## Demensa (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey! Sorry if my post didn't make much sense before... I should have checked it.
I've listened to most of the songs twice now, so I'll make a few comments.

First of all, bear in mind that I rarely listen to this type of music, so I probably won't be very helpful.

I'd like to say that the overall mix and balance sounds pretty good from my end.  You've chosen synths that complement each other quite well, and don't sound flat or overbearing.
May I ask what plugins/samples you used?
You've also done well to keep things interesting in terms of dynamics and timbre by using various filters (high pass, low pass, etc.) and volume controls, which all seem to be changing constantly throughout the music.
You build up layers in your tracks with various harmonies and rhythms nicely and works with the dancy, techno style you go for (on some tracks, not all).
In other words, you're doing VERY well. 

As for things that I might suggest:
Some of the tracks sound a little empty and don't seem to go anywhere.  (The first track as well as Drift didn't really catch my attention)
On the flip side, I really enjoyed Relinquished, as it felt like it progressed and changed.  Note that this repetition is not necessarily a bad thing. It almost certainly is just a reflection of how I don't listen to techno. (And I apologise I screw up the sub-genre names. I realise that there's some break beat and house in there as well)

I'd tend to say that the music is a little predictable, but then that's something most people would embrace within the genre.

 And I'm just guessing here, but I'm assuming that you are influenced quite a bit by Renard. Now this is just speculation, since I don't actually listen to Renard, but I'll bet that some of this music is very similar to his music (I apologise if this is completely off the mark.) As long as you make sure that you stand out, all is well. (Oh, and is the title 'Walking in Your Shadow' related to his influence?)

And one last point I want to make is that in the main synth lead for 'Relinquished' where you were going along the C minor scale, I like how you made things just a tad different by raising the 6th (using an A rather than the A flat I was predicting). Little things like that can make a HUGE difference.

Overall I think you have great potential. I definitely enjoyed this release, so keep me updated if you're coming out with something else!

I also found it ironic that you are using Reason to help create music that 'defies logic and reason'  C:


----------



## BanditBat (Feb 25, 2013)

Any help is greatly appreciated c:


----------

